# Brooke WC and VC



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

ya hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job and congrats
beth, moose nd angel


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations to a great team!! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congrats, congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Hank and Brooke!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's wonderful! Love her photo too


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay Brooke!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Miss Brooke


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------

